# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Фортепианные методики, репертуар. - № 3.

## Ymisha

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги! Очень нужна ваша помощь:) У меня список книг, которые очень нужны.... Поделитесь, пожалуйста, если есть такая возможность. Заранее благодарна. 
Л.Старовойтова "Игра в игру на фортепиано"
С.Альтерман "40 уроков начинающего обучение музыке детей 4-6 лет"
Методические рекомендации Т.Смирновой к интенсивному курсу "Allegro"
Т.Камаева, А.Камаев "Азартное сольфеджио"

----------

XXXXXL (27.09.2018)

----------


## lvv89

Уважаемые коллеги, очень нужны ноты ансамбля В.Пушкина "Романс лапутян"

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> Уважаемые коллеги, очень нужны ноты ансамбля В.Пушкина "Романс лапутян"


П*т*ушкина)

----------


## lvv89

Уважаемые коллеги подскажите пожалуйста что это за произведение  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrsflYxzcjA (может быть у кого то есть ноты , поделитесь пожалуйста)

----------


## родина о.в.

Уважаемые коллеги. Очень нужны ноты В. Гиллока (W. Gillocк) для фортепиано в 4 руки Карнавал в Рио. Может кто поделится. буду благодарна.

----------


## Vera.den

Уважаемые коллеги, помогите пожалуйста найти ноты Б. Фрёдэ "Танец эльфов"

----------


## lara27

> Уважаемые коллеги, помогите пожалуйста найти ноты Б. Фрёдэ "Танец эльфов"


Он есть в сборнике *Лучшее для фортепиано [Ноты] : сборник пьес для учащихся 4-5 классов ДМШ : учебно-методическое пособие : [для фортепиано в 2 и 4 руки] / сост. С. А. Барсукова*. 
Но самого сборника не нашла ((

----------


## ewa.elik

Добрый вечер, дорогие коллеги!!!!! Случайно ни у кого нет нот Жокович " Чтение с листа???? Очень интересные сборники!!!!!!

----------


## miltos

Да, да! Присоединяюсь. Я бы тоже хотела этот сборник. Поделитесь  пожалуйста:)

----------


## Натали-vesna

Коллеги, подскажите! Есть ли у кого несложные ансамбли и соло (первые классы) с Пасхальной, военной тематикой? 
Буду очень признательна! n.kaschirina@yandex.ru

----------


## laluz07

> Коллеги может у кого-то есть самая первая тетрадь для нуливиков  из Аллегро Смирновой. Буду благодарна, кто поделиться!


1 тетрадь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/474be6b...%D1%8C%201.pdf

----------

nin (05.02.2016), tvelen (25.03.2020)

----------


## marina 64

> 1 тетрадь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/474be6b...%D1%8C%201.pdf


Огромное спасибо, а диска к нему  у вас случайно нет?, понимаю, что это уже наглость!

----------


## Тандрик

Уважаемые коллеги! Может у кого-то есть в электронном виде  М.Д. Авазашвили "Нотная тетрадь для упражнений" - поделитесь, пожалуйста. Очень надо. tkolesnik@mail.ru

----------


## ариэтта

> Он есть в сборнике *Лучшее для фортепиано [Ноты] : сборник пьес для учащихся 4-5 классов ДМШ : учебно-методическое пособие : [для фортепиано в 2 и 4 руки] / сост. С. А. Барсукова*. 
> Но самого сборника не нашла ((


Эта пьеса есть в сборнике"Аллегро" Барсуковой 6 кл, но он стоит дорого((((
А пьеска очень симпатичная!

----------


## ариэтта

Дорогие коллеги, помогите найти "Лирические прелюдии" В.Гиллока. Там есть пьеса "Кот ведьмы". Видела ссылки здесь, но ни одна не работает. Может на почту вышлете elenavas73@yandex.ru Заранее благодарна!

----------


## belta123

Уважаемые коллеги! Нужны ноты произведения  крупной формы в 4-х ручном ансамбле. Сложность 5-6 класс. Может кто-то поделится?

----------


## pianistka17

Коллеги, с началом учебного года!!!
А нет ли у кого сборника Корольковой "Концертный репертуар для самых маленьких"( крохе музыканту часть 3)..и Чтение с листа Курнавиной..поделитесь,пожалуйста!

----------


## Оксана28

Дорогие коллеги! Пожалуйста помогите найти ансамбль  Е.Косиловой "Лебеди". Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Бровика

> Дорогие коллеги! Пожалуйста помогите найти ансамбль  Е.Косиловой "Лебеди". Заранее огромное спасибо!


Добрый вечер, Эти ноты есть здесь: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2cHv/HEBSXDhDx

----------

nin (05.02.2016), Ritulya993 (14.03.2017), Руза (17.12.2017)

----------


## Оксана28

СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## belta123

Уважаемые коллеги! Может есть у кого-то сборник Барсукова "Весёлая гимнастика" вып.1 и 2 для скачивания

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> Уважаемые коллеги! Может есть у кого-то сборник Барсукова "Весёлая гимнастика" вып.1 и 2 для скачивания


могу выслать Вам, если еще актуально

Девочки, какую первую сонатную форму Вы играете с малышами? именно сонатину, но САМУЮ коротенькую (3-4 строки), чтоб легко было о форме рассказать (рассказываем сказку)... чтоб была ещё меньше и легче Сонатины Гедике из сборника Артоболевской... поделитесь такими нотами, пожалуйста.

----------


## belta123

> Девочки, какую первую сонатную форму Вы играете с малышами? именно сонатину, но САМУЮ коротенькую (3-4 строки), чтоб легко было о форме рассказать (рассказываем сказку)... чтоб была ещё меньше и легче Сонатины Гедике из сборника Артоболевской... поделитесь такими нотами, пожалуйста.


 ОТПРАВИЛА НА ПОЧТУ СБОРНИК

----------

Василиса Кормящая (10.12.2015)

----------


## marmaladka

Уважаемые коллеги, всем привет!!!!!!! Помогите, у кого есть книги Л. Седракян " Техника и исполнительские приемы фортепианной игры" и еще одна книжка М. Николаевский " Консерваторская постановка рук на фортепиано".........Заранее, благодарю!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marmaladka

Дорогие коллеги!!!!! Нет ли у кого книги О. Геталовой " В музыку с радостью для 4-6 лет"??????? плиз............

----------


## корницкая

Доброго дня, форумчане. Помогите найти (или поделитесь) украинскими сборниками "Музична школа". Где-то на форуме я их видела. Были они и у меня, но потеряла флешку с нотами ((( Всем спасибо!

----------


## karap8

В продолжение темы сборников "МУЗИЧНА ШКОЛА" выставляю " Украинская музыка 6-8кл." https://yadi.sk/d/IO49tMvXpKPGL

----------

anna_poet (07.11.2016), elenadmsh20 (24.02.2016), lara27 (23.02.2016), madam.tika (27.02.2016), Mandarinka-79 (22.02.2016), nin (28.07.2016), oksana69 (27.02.2016), Oksyusha26 (07.03.2016), Raisa Vayner (15.05.2016), sonat_a14 (23.03.2016), Бровика (24.02.2016), Василиса Кормящая (17.03.2016), ЖенечкаБорок (20.05.2018), ИРНА (10.11.2018), Нотка8 (06.03.2016), Руза (18.12.2017)

----------


## ВероникаЭ

Уважаемые коллеги. Очень нужен Гиллок для новичков. Все ссылки на этом форуме уже устарели. Может кто то поделится? только не 24 прелюдии, это уже есть и романтические пьесы тоже есть.. но для новичков как то сложновато.. Может что-то по-проще есть? Огромное спасибо.

----------


## корницкая

Доброго дня, коллеги! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, электронными версиями сборников ансамблей под ред. Барсуковой "Вместе весело играть" (классы любые). Мой адрес: a.a.kornickaya@mail.ru

----------


## lerpis

Доброе утро девочки есть очень хороший сборник ансамблей- "Музика полюбившаяся детям" Там пьески для детворы с Мультфильма Маша и медведь. Если есть поделитесь пожалуйста. Заранее огромная благодарнасть.lerpis@mail.ru

----------


## Ирина _И

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста сборником Жакович "Чтение с листа". Очень нужен. Большое спасибо. 
bluepearl@mail.ru

----------


## zorven

Да! Присоединяюсь. Я бы тоже хотел этот сборник. Поделитесь пожалуйста Чтение с листа? :Yes4:

----------


## Владочка

Очень нужен сборник Жакович "Чтение с листа", поделитесь пожалуста, vlada.mosina.2016@mail.ru

----------


## aperock

можно и мне, пожалуйста, книгу "Чтение с листа" Жакович? estertag1@yandex.ru

----------


## belta123

> можно и мне, пожалуйста, книгу "Чтение с листа" Жакович?


Присоединяюсь к просьбе

----------


## корницкая

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, нотами ноктюрна До мажор Э. Грига.

----------


## lara27

здесь можно скачать лирические пьесы, среди которых есть ноктюрн, не знаю, тот ли вам нужен
http://www.notomania.ru/noty_kompozitsii.php?n=5478#

----------


## корницкая

Спасибо, Лариса, за оперативность и отзывчивость! Есть в этом сборнике Ноктюрн!

----------


## goryaynova

Посоветуйте сборник с разноплановыми пьесами для 6-7класса(фортепиано) из нового! Интересуют новые сборники (2013-2016гг). Нужно типа сб. "Золотая лира", но с новенькими произведениями, желательно чтобы и джазовые произведениями там были.

----------


## Ольга_1988

Вот ещё, что я нашла на просторах интернета. Здесь много сборников этюдов, упражнений. https://cloud.mail.ru/public/25e4af09759a/Tehnika/

----------

ambra (19.08.2016), anna_poet (07.11.2016), laluz07 (19.08.2016), madam.tika (23.07.2016), nin (28.07.2016), Raisa Vayner (31.07.2016), Septima_7 (23.10.2016), золушок (23.07.2016), ИРНА (10.11.2018), Нотка8 (25.08.2016), Руза (17.12.2017)

----------


## Ольга_1988

Может, у кого-нибудь есть такие сборники (очень нужны):
* выпуски для фортепиано "Музична школа" (есть №№6,7,14,15,37)
* сборники для фортепиано составителей Б. Поливода, В. Сластененко (Школа игры на фортепиано,125 новых пьес для фортепиано)
буду очень благодарна))

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Дорогие коллеги! Предлагаю познакомиться с методикой "Ручные пьесы". Это совершенно новый подход с новыми сборниками, азбуками нот и фонограммами для пианистов.

----------

ga-lina16 (30.11.2016), lara27 (26.07.2016), Raisa Vayner (31.07.2016), Ymisha (22.01.2017)

----------


## Ольга_1988

> Дорогие коллеги! Предлагаю познакомиться с методикой "Ручные пьесы". Это совершенно новый подход с новыми сборниками, азбуками нот и фонограммами для пианистов.


А как можно ознакомиться с вашей методикой подробнее? Мне очень интересно.

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Здравствуйте, Ольга! Более подробная информация есть пока только на сайте ВКонтакте в моей группе, посвященной методике https://vk.com/club116187531  Каждый желающий может посетить эту страницу и без регистрации ВКонтакте.
Там можно найти множество видео детей, Концерта-презентации методики «Музыка на ладошке» (Бурятская государственная филармония, 2014 г), Мастер-класса по теме «Ритм и чтение нот» с применением книг «Его Величество Ритм» и «Азбука чтения нот 1 часть». Второй части Азбуки и Азбуки для маленьких тогда ещё просто не было написано. Также, там есть аннотации книги  «Его Величество Ритм» и трёх  нотных азбук. Аннотации к сборникам пьес, фонограммам и «Тренажеру» (книга о теории для пианистов) пока на стадии подготовки. Описание того, как конкретно работать есть в предисловиях книг. Но более подробные видео с описанием самой организации учебного процесса, различных тонкостей (по заявкам преподавателей) сейчас тоже подготавливаю, и они будут появляться в группе постоянно. Все это находится в разделе ВИДЕОЗАПИСИ в соответствующих альбомах. Также, в группе есть и краткая информация о комплекте материалов (книг и фонограмм) в разделе Товары. Возможно, уже осенью будет готов и сайт «Методика Ручные пьесы», но пока информация только на страницах ВКонтакте. Пишите, если возникнут вопросы))).

----------

ambra (19.08.2016), Галинка888 (16.08.2016)

----------


## Галинка888

Здравствуйте, может быть у кого есть нотки Егор Грушин "Така як ти" и Fly"

----------


## laluz07

> попробуйте скачать сборники по этой ссылке


Большое Вам спасибо! Просто кладезь! :Tender:

----------


## ЗНАЙКА

Здравствуйте! Очень нужны ноты Жакович "Чтение с листа". Вышлите пожалуйста. jenya1310@list.ru

----------


## Ольга_1988

Девочки, может, у кого-нибудь есть сборник "Музыкальная школа" (украинское издание) №37? Собралась его распечатать у себя, а оказалось, что у меня отсутствуют первые 21 страницы. Очень нужно.

----------


## корницкая

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Поделитесь,пожалуйста, нотами "Романтического вальса" белорусского композитора Валерия Каретникова.

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Уважаемые, коллеги! Предлагаю вашему вниманию аннотацию книги "Его Величество Ритм". Это книга-практикум для обучения автоматическому чтению ритма. Дети, обучающиеся по этому пособию, при чтении нот не испытывают проблем с ритмом, воспроизводя его с ходу. Подходит для изучения на любых музыкальных специальностях. Формирует и развивает чувство ритма у детей со слабыми природными ритмическими данными.

----------


## svetmuz

Здравствуйте, дорогие  коллеги! Очень нужен  сборник  Б. Кравченко "Картинки детства". Или хотя бы пьеска из этого сборника  "Лирические припевки" . Вышлите, пожалуйста, у кого есть   muzsvet@yandex.ru

----------


## margarita

Очень нужен сборник пьес для фортепиано Д. Л. Львов-Компанеец. Содержание: 
Веселая песенка . - С .3 
Цыплята . - С .3 
Раздумье . - С .3 
На лесной опушке . - С .4 
Летом в поле . - С .4 
Хорошее настроение . - С .4 
Сонатина . - С .5 
А ну, снежок! . - С .6 
Догони! . - С .7 
Ива . - С .7 
Собирайся, детвора! . - С .8 
Маша с прыгалкой . - С .9 
На два голоса . - С .10 
Шире круг! . - С .10 
На елке . - С .11 
Мамин вальс . - С .12 
Заводная игрушка . - С .13 
Маленький джигит . - С .14 
У озера . - С .16 
Маленькая мазурка . - С .16 
Сербская песня . - С .18 
Азербайджанский танец . - С .19 
Печальная песня . - С .21 
Неаполитанская песенка . - С .22 
Скерцино . - С .23 
Мамина помощница . - С .25 
За бабочкой . - С .26 
Погоня . - С .27 
Фуга . - С .29 
Тема с вариациями : памяти Эдварда Грига . - С .32 
Предание . - С .35 
Задушевная подружка . - С .37 
Прибаутка . - С .37 
Напев . - С .38 
Посиделки . - С .39 
Сказ . - С .40 
Веселая гармошка . - С .40 
Балалаечка-струна . - С .42 
Матрешки . - С .43 
Буду очень благодарна! gareeva.margarita@yandex.ru

----------


## belta123

Уважаемые коллеги! Может кто-то поделится нотами И. Красильников "Пьесы для ансамбля", нужна пьеса "Романс" (ансамбль в 4 руки). ОООчень нужно.

----------


## ариэтта

Здравствуйте, коллеги, ищу ноты Э. Назировой "Прелюдии" , Евгения Рыбкина " Фольклорный калейдоскоп", может есть у кого, большая просьба выслать на elenavas73@yandex.ru

----------


## ариэтта

> Здравствуйте, коллеги, ищу ноты Э. Назировой "Прелюдии" , Евгения Рыбкина " Фольклорный калейдоскоп", может есть у кого, большая просьба выслать на elenavas73@yandex.ru


и еще ,пожалуйста, помогите найти ансамбль для 2 ф-но Бем "Гавот" обр Пороцкого

----------


## Ольга_1988

Добрый вечер, коллеги. Хотела попросить, может, у кого-нибудь есть красивые этюды современных композиторов. Уровень музыкальной школы.
А также новые интересные сборники нот. Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## veksha

Уважаемые коллеги! Огромная просьба - нужны нотки для фортепиано Павла Захарова, композитор из Одессы.

----------


## Ольга Е

> Добрый вечер, дорогие коллеги!!!!! Случайно ни у кого нет нот Жокович " Чтение с листа???? Очень интересные сборники!!!!!!


 Здравствуйте, у меня есть, но книги...Очень долго сканировать. Они продаются свободно!

----------


## marmaladka

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги!!!!!!!1 С Новым годом всех и с Рождеством!!!!!!!!! Не поможете с литературой..... Может быть у кого-нибудь есть сборник Л.Седракян " Техника и исполнительские приемы фортепианной игры" ????????????? Заранее благодарю......

----------


## pollyanna

> Добрый вечер, коллеги. Хотела попросить, может, у кого-нибудь есть красивые этюды современных композиторов. Уровень музыкальной школы.
> А также новые интересные сборники нот. Поделитесь, пожалуйста.



https://yadi.sk/i/PTI79DbJ392Nv8

----------

lara27 (15.01.2017), magorinka (22.01.2017), Raisa Vayner (05.03.2017), Ritulya993 (14.03.2017), Ymisha (22.01.2017), zzzLENAzzz (18.06.2019), ЖенечкаБорок (20.05.2018), ИРНА (10.11.2018), Ольга_1988 (19.01.2017), Руза (17.12.2017)

----------


## pollyanna

> Девочки, может, у кого-нибудь есть сборник "Музыкальная школа" (украинское издание) №37? Собралась его распечатать у себя, а оказалось, что у меня отсутствуют первые 21 страницы. Очень нужно.


По этой ссылке есть все страницы, просто они не по порядку, думаю, разберетесь:  https://yadi.sk/d/IO49tMvXpKPGL

----------

magorinka (22.01.2017), mria67mria67 (11.12.2019), Oksyusha26 (06.02.2017), Raisa Vayner (05.03.2017), Ольга_1988 (19.01.2017)

----------


## Татьяна Шелковникова

У кого есть сборник "Веселые нотки. Сборник пьес для фортепиано. 1 класс" Светлана Барсукова? 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Kinder-Elena

Уважаемые коллеги!
Помогите, пжт, с нотами пьес И. Парфёнова "Шествие котят, которые слопали сметану" и "Танец куклы"
Перелопатила весь инет - не нашла(

----------


## pollyanna

> У кого есть сборник "Веселые нотки. Сборник пьес для фортепиано. 1 класс" Светлана Барсукова?


https://yadi.sk/i/hkGopXGS3HVq7H

----------

lara27 (02.05.2017), Raisa Vayner (27.09.2017), zzzLENAzzz (18.06.2019), Бровика (06.05.2017), Татьяна Шелковникова (04.05.2017)

----------


## tinapt

Услышала пьесу Г. Балаева "Звёздная россыпь" (для исполнения  на ф-но в 4 руки). очень понравилась. Теперь хочу найти ноты. Коллеги, никто не может помочь?
Моя почта tinaPT@yandex.ru

----------


## muzicalo4ca

> ссылка не работает, можно поправить


Вот новая ссылка https://yadi.sk/d/zr8Bk11v3JhMk2

----------

Raisa Vayner (27.09.2017), zzzLENAzzz (18.06.2019), Руза (18.12.2017)

----------


## muzicalo4ca

> Услышала пьесу Г. Балаева "Звёздная россыпь" (для исполнения  на ф-но в 4 руки). очень понравилась. Теперь хочу найти ноты. Коллеги, никто не может помочь?
> Моя почта tinaPT@yandex.ru


Балаев. Звездная россыпь. https://yadi.sk/i/hoqc6DI43JhNnX

----------

lenusik (11.08.2020), Ritulya993 (21.07.2017), tinapt (31.05.2017), Руза (18.12.2017)

----------


## jasmina

Уважаемые коллеги,подскажите.пожалуйста, где можно найти ноты для фортепианного трио в 6 рук Гурлитт''Баллада' оп192,ном4.Может,кто-нибудь ими поделится???Моя почта hsharutyunyan@yandex.com  Очень надеюсь на Вашу помощь.Заранее благодарю

----------


## ягодка-70

Здравствуйте, коллеги. Помогите, пожалуйста, сделать анализ романса П. И. Чайковского "Средь шумного бала". Спасибо.

----------


## jasmina

Помогите,пожалуйста,найти ноты Шостаковича Д. Вальс. Из Сюиты для эстрадного оркестра. Перелож. д-но в 4 руки А. Раскатова , часто ошибочно публикуемый и исполняемый как Вальс из Джаз-сюиты № 2 Спасибо

----------


## rezak

При игре на фортепиано самое трудное - это умение без пауз между звуками (legato) и певуче (cantabile) исполнять мелодию, потому что фортепиано – струнный УДАРНО-КЛАВИШНЫЙ инструмент. Фонограммы-аккомпанементы (минусовки) с использованием облегченного нотного текста дают возможность уделить больше внимания этим элементам игры, при этом создавая ощущение игры в ансамбле.
Скачать можно как сборники, так и отдельные произведения.
Играть с фонограммой удобно и увлекательно.
Учитесь играть с фонограммой.

http://www.1-minusone.com/piano-yandex.html

----------


## lvv89

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги, может у кого то есть сценарии с нотным материалом музыкальных сказок или мюзиклов? хотелось заитересовать деток как аккомпаниаторов

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

*Инновационная методика обучения игре на фортепиано РУЧНЫЕ ПЬЕСЫ* 


По случаю нашего профессионального праздника Дня учителя, 
предлагаю скачать бесплатно несколько пьес. 
Желаю всем педагогам творческого вдохновения, крепкого здоровья, терпения и любви! «Утро в Еравне» - 
пьеса для начинающих на развитие навыка игры на чёрных клавишах. В нотах предлагается тренировка смежных пальцев 2-3-4. Однако, можно потренировать и группу 1-2-3 или 3-4-5 пальцы, либо все три группы. Представлены варианты пьесы: с мелодией в правой и левой руке. В итоге мы имеем 6 вариантов исполнения пьесы, и Вы можете использовать как все шесть, так и любое нужное в работе число вариантов. А также, не забывайте о своём праве, озвученном мною в предисловии сборника «Ручные пьесы,  изменять любые составляющие текста в целях оптимального использования материалов методики для каждого конкретного ученика. К пьесе «Утро в Еравне» прилагаются 3 фонограммы: в медленном и относительно быстром темпе. 
«Осенний ветер» - виртуозная пьеса с возможностью лёгкого безнотного разучивания. Смотрите видео в комментариях. Фонограмма к пьесе не предусмотрена.
"Маленький котёнок" - пьеса для самых маленьких на одной нотке с фонограммой.
"Волнение" - также пьеса для начинающих на соединение двух пальцев легато с фонограммой.
"Танец попугаев" - пьеса для выработки упругого стаккато при игре трезвучий с фонограммой.

Скачивайте пьесы на моём сайте на странице https://www.fortepiano-olerskaya.com...a-skachivaniya

----------

karap8 (11.11.2017), sonat_a14 (15.10.2017), zzzLENAzzz (18.06.2019), Мопстик (22.02.2018)

----------


## Аннаколтунова

Всех,  кого  интересует  незаигранный,  свежий  фортепианный  репертуар для  детей, обучающихся в музыкальной  школе, хочу познакомить  с  некоторыми  из  своих  произведений.  Мой  творческий  багаж - 12  сборников  фортепианной музыки и ещё  "Сольфеджио   в  красках  или из  чего  сделана  музыка" (в двух  частях) и другие пособия  по сольфеджио.   
    А   совсем  недавно, в сентябре 2017  года   в   московском издательстве  "Музыка"  вышел  в свет  мой  новый  нотный  сборник  с   красочными  иллюстрациями   "Маленькие пьесы для  маленьких  пианистов".  
Послушайте  весёлые странички  моей  музыки!          https://youtu.be/5yBZACCw6ew

Мой  сайт : hannakoltunova.ru
Мой адрес :  hanna.koltunova@mail.ru
Добро пожаловать!           Анна  Колтунова.

----------


## Руза

> Уважаемые коллеги! Огромная просьба - нужны нотки для фортепиано Павла Захарова, композитор из Одессы.


и у меня та же огромнейшая просьба  :Unsure:

----------


## muzicalo4ca

Доброго всем дня! Большая просьба к участникам форума. Ищу ноты для фортепианного ансамбля в 4 рук. для одного рояля А.Хачатурян "Танец Эгины" из балета "Спартак". Очень нужно для конкурса. Ноты можно выслать на мою почту abolyanina.olga@yandex.ru

----------


## корницкая

Здравствуйте, коллеги. Ищу пьесу белорусского композитора Алины Безенсон "Прощальный клёкот журавля". Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## veksha

Коллеги! Может у кого-нибудь есть нотки Глинка Вариации на тему Алябьева "Соловей" для 5-6 класса. В интернете не  нашла, есть только очень сложный, 12 страничный.

----------


## Estrella68968

> Очень нужен сборник Жакович "Чтение с листа", поделитесь пожалуста, vlada.mosina.2016@mail.ru


Я теж приєднуйся до прохання.Можна і мені Жакович?estrella68968@rambler.ru

----------


## Estrella68968

Доброго дня, шановні колеги! Може у когось є ноти М.Кармінського Веселий трубач? Поділіться,будь ласка.Буду вельми вдячна.

----------


## harmony

Добрый день! Прошу помощи в поиске сборника В.Ходоша "Детям".

----------


## viculy

Доброе утро! Прошу помощи . Ищу сборник Майкла Бобера "Jazz'n'Java".

----------


## alisa1

На эту тему ведутся споры. Но современные видео и аудио средства вносят свои коррективы. Назад в будущее! «Бесконтактные уроки», что весьма актуально при  отсутствии трафика и графика занятий. Приглашаю к обсуждению, критике - все принимается к сведению. :) 

Назад в будущее! «Русская Дореволюционная Школа Игры на Фортепиано» https://stupenikparnasu.wixsite.com/mysite

В школе на видео показана система постановки руки пианиста по правильной методике, а также показаны правильные приемы артикуляции. Это - основа основ, без которой дальше вообще нельзя учить. Я попала к своему педагогу, ученице известного педагога Берлина, в 4 классе, и мне делали перепостановку рук, когда я уже вовсю играла на концертах сложные произведения. Потому что по данной школе руки стояли не верно! Задумайтесь над этим! :) Зачем, почему? Потому что есть педагоги, а есть исполнители. Это - большая разница. Я училась у пианиста исполнителя с Московской Консерваторией, исполнителя сильного, а попала к ученице Берлина. А Берлин - ученик Игумнова и известный педагог Академии Гнесиных, носитель дореволюционной школы, по которой учился еще Рахманинов и Скрябин. Это совсем другая школа, которую разработал Николай Зверев, школа начальная, с азов. Если интересно, прочитайте и прослушайте внимательно весь материал по ссылке. Может быть, тогда вопросы по этому поводу отпадут сами собой, почему ученик этого педагога, пусть и разгильдяй, и не занимается дома, а играет, а у другого - не играет, хоть и протер штаны. :)

Там предлагается диск как раз для педагогов, повышающих квалификацию. А именно: первичная постановка рук, отработка артикуляции - нон легато, легато, стаккато, упражнения на звук и еще кое-что очень важное, которое составляет тайну, что даже не указано в списке. 

У меня девочка 9 лет обучалась частно 3 года. В конце концов сыграла прелюдию и фугу (трехголосную) си-бемоль мажор 1 том ХТК, прелюдию ми минор Шопена, вторую часть 21 концерта Моцарта с оркестром. При всем при этом она ну, извините, ни черта не занималась, а если и занималась, то эпизодически, когда у меня уже заканчивалось терпение. :) Это - черз пень колоду результат. А представляете, если бы они еще занималась самостоятельно? При этом она идеально читает ноты, любые, не важно, сколько бемолей или диезов, знает все тональности и элементарную теорию музыки  в рамках 5 класса ДМШ.
Первый год обучалась 1 раз в неделю. 2 год - два раза, 3 год - один раз. И не занималась почти, особенно последний год.

----------


## Step2201

Добрый вечер. Очень нужно скачать книгу "Хочу стать музыкантом" ЧАСТЬ 1, Игнатьев. ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

----------


## Zolotaj

Добрый день
Ищу сборник Э.Тургеневой,А.Малюкова "Пианист-фантазёр". 1 часть 
Может кто-нибудь может подсказать где найти? Буду очень признательна.

----------


## Аннаколтунова

https://youtu.be/5yBZACCw6ew?t=728    Здесь  представлены  некоторые   пьески и ансамбли из моих  сборников  фортепианной  музыки. Добро пожаловать !  Анна  Колтунова.

----------


## tinapt

Друзья! Ищу яркую концертную пьесу, желательно современного автора,  для своей ученицы-шестиклассницы. Может кто-то что-то посоветует и даст нотки? Попробовала поискать здесь на форуме, но, увы, ссылки в большинстве своем не открываются, уже старые.

----------


## jula6681

Добрый день. Ребята, помогите. Очень надо журнал музична школа выпуск 13. ​ Может у кого есть, дайте скачать.

----------


## корницкая

> Добрый день. Ребята, помогите. Очень надо журнал музична школа выпуск 13. ​ Может у кого есть, дайте скачать.


Напишите эл.адрес - вышлю

----------

jula6681 (21.01.2019)

----------


## jula6681

> Напишите эл.адрес - вышлю


autoinomarki@ukr.net
Спасибо

----------


## ариэтта

Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги, поделитесь пожалуйста, у кого есть ноты Е.Рыбкина "Осенние ветры" или сборники полностью. elenavas73@yandex.ru

----------


## Ирма 77

*alisa1*, Сколько стоит Ваша методика?

----------


## ариэтта

Добрый вечер, коллеги, ищу сборник С. Барсуковой "Новая азбука игры на фортепиано." Для учащихся подготовительного и первого классов ДМШ.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Загрузила большой архив нотных сборников и хрестоматий с репертуаром для всех классов музыкальной школы:

**Hidden Content: To see this hidden content your post count must be 1 or greater.**

----------

85_ (22.05.2022), lenusik (11.08.2020), sonat_a14 (25.07.2020), мазурка (13.08.2020)

----------


## ариэтта

Добрый вечер коллеги. ищу пьесу Т.Остена "Прыгыющие кузнечики". Она есть в сб. Лучшее для фортепиано 1-2 класс. Поделитесь, пожалуйста!

----------


## adilia

Старшинин Даниил Юрьевич.
Современный композитор (фортепиано) 
Канал на ютубе: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYRlS-Q5IysQtjdLYOJd..
НОТЫ тут: https://vk.com/public144932956 (ВСЁ БЕСПЛАТНО)
Мой сайт: https://www.starshinin.net/

----------


## Nezabludka

Добрый день! Нужна помощь с репертуаром на лето. 7 класс общеразвивающее. Учились на предпрофе, переводимся в другую школу, но в новой школе сказали, что задание даст предыдущий преподаватель. Уже середина июля, что-то боюсь, что не дождемся :( Я понимаю, что надо знать уровень подготовки, но нам что-то среднее надо. Девочка способная, но не вундеркинд. Не любит быстрый темп... Музыкальный момент №3 Шуберта выучила очень быстро, потому что очень нравился. Могу написать репертуар, который в 6 классе изучили.

----------


## fiesta

Добрый день. Посоветуйте пожалуйста какие-нибудь произведения для игры по фортепиано для 6 класса (можно и для 5 класса) Учительница сказала самим выбрать.  Я не знаю даже где искать.

----------

